# Harbor Freight Tools You Own and Enjoy



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, well maybe not Enjoy, but are great tools. We all know HF sells Junk, but not all of it is. I have a few items I really like.

The 23 awg Pin nailer. I have owned four. One of four died after 15 or 20k pins. I really enjoy these newer Red/Silver ones. Never leaves a pin proud in any hard/soft wood, MDF etc. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/23-gauge-air-pin-nailer-68022.html










The 2-In-1 Support/Cargo Bar. I have six and use them to set up dust containment walls

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-1-support-cargo-bar-66172.html










The 500 Watt dual head light. I dislike the 1000 watt lights b/c they put off WAY too much light and heat. This little guy has been great. Get it on sale for $29.99

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-watt-dual-head-halogen-shop-light-40123.html










Small power inverter. I use this to charge my Makita 10.8, Bosch 18 and Paslode 6 volt batteries...no need to buy seperate car chargers for each one. My brother has the 750 watt unit, I messed around one day with it and was able to power up to my Ridgid 5.0 hp shop vac on it. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/80-watt-continuous-200-watt-peak-slim-power-inverter-66944.html










I have a few more items, I just can't remember what they are....:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The Palm Nailer. I use this very sparingly, but it works just the same as the Senco have used before.

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-palm-nailer-68027.html









Diamond Honing Block. I used this and finish everything off with my 1200 grit DMT diamond whetstone.

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-sided-diamond-hone-block-92867.html


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I got thier tile saw It's not great but is perfect for as little as i use it.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I have this mortar mixer. I picked it up as a display model for $50 and it has worked flawlessly. The 23ga pinner does work well, my buddy has one. The flooring nailer works surprisingly well also.

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-hand-mixer-with-single-paddle-65758.html


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have 4 of these and that's it for HF










Warner wouldn't talk to me if I had any more HF stuff :laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got a giant blue tarp, I figure I'd be authentic


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

At 2 bucks a pound with a fiberglass handle the sledges are hard to beat. We haven't broken any of them. We have 3 of them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I have 4 of these and that's it for HF
> 
> Warner wouldn't talk to me if I had any more HF stuff :laughing:


I have been buying the zippers for the plastic but they keep breaking. Does anyone know where to buy heavier duty ones?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have been buying the zippers for the plastic but they keep breaking. Does anyone know where to buy heavier duty ones?


http://www.amazon.com/ZipWall-HDAZ2-Heavy-Zipper-2-Pack/dp/B0022NHLEQ


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

23Gauge pinner, 1/4" pneumatic riveter, 20 gauge 1/2" crown stapler, 18 gauge stapler, 18 gauge brad nailer, cap stapler rechargeable spot light, couple dozen bar clamps, 3 different types of pull-saws, air hoses and fittings, ear muffs, gloves, 16 oz. hammer, 24 oz. hammer, tapered countersink bits, LED flashlights, screwdrivers, cargo restraint, ratcheting tie downs, safety glasses, socket rails, magnetic tool holders, peg board hooks, sanding discs, metal cutting disks, small electronic safe, hex wrenches, diamond honing block, power inverter, air pressure regulators, electronic start propane torch, 2 multi-tools and blades, several nylon tool bags, aluminum torpedo level, triple ball trailer hitch, bumper hitch step, locking hitch pin, metric and SAE O-ring assortments, aerosol clamp assortment, 12 gauge extension cords, dozen or so locking C-clamps, metric and SAE combination wrenches, speed square, 30' tape measure, folding saw horses, clamping work table, assorted drill bits, nitrile disposable gloves, pruning shears, 4 movers dollies, hand truck, tank top propane heater, pocket hole jig, dowel jig, job box casters......

just off the top of my head:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

we dont have harbour freight here, but we have princess auto which is prob the same thing.

i go there for air hose fittings, ear plugs, empire hand tools. they do sell air nailers but im afraid to try "powerfist" brand... the odd time they get reconditioned pro grade tools like makita, hitachi and dewalt


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> we dont have harbour freight here, but we have princess auto which is prob the same thing.
> 
> i go there for air hose fittings, ear plugs, empire hand tools. they do sell air nailers but im afraid to try "powerfist" brand... the odd time they get reconditioned pro grade tools like makita, hitachi and dewalt


I'd give the "powerfist" line a shot on name alone.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

This boy is badass for taming weeds in the driveway.:clap:

watch the video.

http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I have 4 of these and that's it for HF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one more thing to buy from them eh? :whistling


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> 23Gauge pinner, 1/4" pneumatic riveter, 20 gauge 1/2" crown stapler, 18 gauge stapler, 18 gauge brad nailer, cap stapler rechargeable spot light, couple dozen bar clamps, 3 different types of pull-saws, air hoses and fittings, ear muffs, gloves, 16 oz. hammer, 24 oz. hammer, tapered countersink bits, LED flashlights, screwdrivers, cargo restraint, ratcheting tie downs, safety glasses, socket rails, magnetic tool holders, peg board hooks, sanding discs, metal cutting disks, small electronic safe, hex wrenches, diamond honing block, power inverter, air pressure regulators, electronic start propane torch, 2 multi-tools and blades, several nylon tool bags, aluminum torpedo level, triple ball trailer hitch, bumper hitch step, locking hitch pin, metric and SAE O-ring assortments, aerosol clamp assortment, 12 gauge extension cords, dozen or so locking C-clamps, metric and SAE combination wrenches, speed square, 30' tape measure, folding saw horses, clamping work table, assorted drill bits, nitrile disposable gloves, pruning shears, 4 movers dollies, hand truck, tank top propane heater......
> 
> just off the top of my head:whistling


Wtf - do you live in the back of one? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The smell of the store burns my nose as soon as the automatic doors open up.

I have been there one time. 

I admit, bought a magnetic base and mount with a dial indicator.

It really does suck and I have been saving up my pennies and looking for a Starrett or 
Mitutoyo.

HF crap is made in China and I do everything possible to not buy a tool made in China.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> we dont have harbour freight here, but we have princess auto which is prob the same thing.
> 
> i go there for air hose fittings, ear plugs, empire hand tools. they do sell air nailers but im afraid to try "powerfist" brand... the odd time they get reconditioned pro grade tools like makita, hitachi and dewalt



They got a 18g nailer in the current flyer on for 15$. For as much as I'd use an 18g, Im definetly thinking of making a run to buy that.... and maybe some hoses.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have been buying the zippers for the plastic but they keep breaking. Does anyone know where to buy heavier duty ones?


 

I make my own "doors" buy cutting a slit in the plastic about door height, then I drap another peice of plastic infront on it...works well, but I am sure the zipper is far better at making a seal...I try and go for negative air pressure anyway when I make a ton of dust.

This is the only photo I have of it....it was really a photo of the dog trying to come in...










And the photo also reminds me of the Fiberglass cable fishing poles I used to run cables for this....











I have been thinking of getting one of these...
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html



Aluminum blade and steel housing construction for long lasting performance
Ergonomic handle for effortless carrying
Four rubber feet for secure footing on any surface
High speed free air 1575 CFM
low speed free air 1400 CFM
Great for dry wall, painting, resurfacing, reglazing, tile repair, auto body work, welding and anywhere that needs clean air fast
Two-speed motor


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Wtf - do you live in the back of one? :laughing:


Close enough to one. :laughing:

I've been skeptical of most every purchase I make there. I live close enough to return something if I don't find value in it. For what it is, it's worth every penny. I have my everyday tools and I have my DGAF if they get lost tools.

Chinese made tools have gotten much better over the years, no different than what transpired with Japan years ago.

As far as crusading against Chinese manufacturing...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> I make my own "doors" buy cutting a slit in the plastic about door height, then I drap another peice of plastic infront on it...works well, but I am sure the zipper is far better at making a seal...I try and go for negative air pressure anyway when I make a ton of dust.
> 
> This is the only photo I have of it....it was really a photo of the dog trying to come in...
> 
> ...


You just reminded me - I have one of those :laughing:

Love it! Moves some damned air :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At least I am not proud of having cheap junk that commies made.


And the nazis are better?

:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I love HF. Great stuff there "for the money". 

But the tool snob in me longs for (formerly Tool Crib of The North): 
http://www.acmetools.com/tools/Home











And Western Tool...
http://www.westerntool.com/Dec_Flyer.pdf










And my absolute favorite...
http://abccatalog.com/


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At least I am not proud of having cheap junk that commies made.


I read this and Darcy just became:











:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

angus242 said:


> :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one who told you to get over yourself. Ease up.


What's interesting is, I'd have to say that a very high percentage of my posts are very helpful, non-condescending and useful if not slightly entertaining, yet I'm tagged as egotistical and self centered?

This thread was started innocently enough about inexpensive tools that people have found valuable and is on it's way to P&R. Un-b-fooking-leavable.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

loneframer said:


> What's interesting is, I'd have to say that a very high percentage of my posts are very helpful, non-condescending and useful if not slightly entertaining, yet I'm tagged as egotistical and self centered?
> 
> This thread was started innocently enough about inexpensive tools that people have found valuable and is on it's way to P&R. Un-b-fooking-leavable.


It's ok Lone I still love you.:clap:











PS I love acme tools


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you not think a thread about cheaply made tools from China would not end up in the basement?

I still standby what I said. I have never met a lifetime trades person that was proud of his cheap, disposable tools, never.

I still have most of my grandpa's old power tools, all in well working order. Any of those China tools going to made it to your grandkids?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

loneframer said:


> What's interesting is, I'd have to say that a very high percentage of my posts are very helpful, non-condescending and useful if not slightly entertaining, yet I'm tagged as egotistical and self centered?
> 
> This thread was started innocently enough about inexpensive tools that people have found valuable and is on it's way to P&R. Un-b-fooking-leavable.



Never said you were anything like the above. I simple stated why *I* don't like buying tools made in China. Note, I said nothing about where the tools are purchased from. Note, I never singled anyone out. You came back with the condescending comment. 

I didn't attack you and surely didn't attempt to demean your tools. I specifically stated, it _doesn't_ matter what tools a guy uses. 

Not sure how the EPA, UAW, DEP, etc came into the conversation but if I'm a part of sending this to P&R, you are right next to me.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*OH SNAP! *


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> *OH SNAP! *



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Deleted for relevance.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> aren't made there. Hell, I bet even HF sells tools not made in China.


I got something there that was made here in the US...i forget what it was tho...


I find it a little bold of some people to say that using some extendable poles, 500 watt worklight and pin nailer from china makes me less skilled then them a bit offensive.  

If you have not bought anything that you deemed decent at HF then don't post...as this thread was aimed at posting up tools that were used and found to be worth their weight.

Lets keep this thread on track please.


----------



## parts (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't buy much in the way of tools there but the prices on their knotted wire brushes for angle grinders great and they last the same amount of time as the Dewalt ones


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> I noticed HD is starting to wage war on Lowes...all my HD have displays like this with various things from lumber to tools to wood pellets.


Usually the one who has to resort to that kind of "advertising" is already behind :whistling

Idk about the rest of the country but down here Lowes are _always_ cleaner, better stocked, better employed, stores.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> I got something there that was made here in the US...i forget what it was tho...
> 
> 
> I find it a little bold of some people to say that using some extendable poles, 500 watt worklight and pin nailer from china makes me less skilled then them a bit offensive.
> ...



I am pretty sure less skilled was never mentioned or inferred in this thread.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

knock it off ladies or ya got me to deal with:drink:...actually Nick does my lightweight work:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Ohhh Moderator Struble has spoken....all ye beware :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I thought he was Constable Struble.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Talk all up and down about doing the best possible work you can yet, buying all that china crap really contradicts what you preach.


:whistling


2lb dead blow









http://www.harborfreight.com/2-lb-neon-orange-dead-blow-hammer-41797.html

The "Shot" or whatever you want to call it, sounds like it a bit more course then in my Snap-On....my Snap-On one sounds like its sand....but it works just as well.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I left this out of my original list. Pretty damn nice.

http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-pocket-hole-jig-kit-96264.html


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

I get a lot of refurb stuff from CPO so far so good everything is refurbished by the manufacturer I think and you get the manf. warranty also.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> :whistling


It's called pride, not being a ****ty carpenter.

Geeze.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The pocket hole jig is interesting in that it changed the angle of the pocket to compensate for thicker materials were as the Kreg jig makes you bore the hole further back in order to reach the middle....



WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's called pride, not being a ****ty carpenter.
> Geeze.


The beauty of forums means I can interpret it many different ways, and to me it sounded more like an inference towards skill....pride seems like a shoe-horned thought to CYA. :tt2:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I have 4 of these and that's it for HF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> The pocket hole jig is interesting in that it changed the angle of the pocket to compensate for thicker materials were as the Kreg jig makes you bore the hole further back in order to reach the middle....


I used this jig to frame some windows with PVC trim. It wasn't mine, but after I used it, I bought it. Paid around 56 bucks with 20% off.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I used this jig to frame some windows with PVC trim. It wasn't mine, but after I used it, I bought it. Paid around 56 bucks with 20% off.


I am not sure what to make of it. I really like the Kreg set-up...but that makes me curious.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone has different experiences with their tools. I found that they are getting better but that's my experience . If you are skilled enough to do the work the tools mean almost nothing. Sure some tools last longer than others,sure some tools may work better, but you cannot judge the man by his tools alone. And with that I still love my Ryobi :thumbsup: made in China.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> The beauty of forums means I can interpret it many different ways, and to me it sounded more like an inference towards skill....pride seems like a shoe-horned thought to CYA. :tt2:


Lone is not a ****ty carpenter, there is pride in his stuff. that is why I can not figure out why he shows no pride in his blatant purchases of cheap, cost cutting, no pride in the workmanship, China tools from HF.


----------



## ca90ss (Oct 14, 2010)

I normally despise shopping at HF but I was there recently to buy a new wheel for one of our hand trucks and I've been looking for a roll around tool cart for use around the shop and came across this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/tool-cabinets-and-carts/five-drawer-service-cart-95272.html

I must say I'm quite impressed with it, it's as good as anything I could have gotten off the Snap-on truck for <1/3 the price and way better than anything else I've seen at the same price point.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lone is not a ****ty carpenter, there is pride in his stuff. that is why I can not figure out why he shows no pride in his blatant purchases of cheap, cost cutting, no pride in the workmanship, China tools from HF.


Maybe that is what you ment, but from reading the posts it seems even Lone himself took a bit of offence to a few posts...justifiably so.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't care how you read it though, just don't call me out for something I never said.

I really don't care how he takes it or you did. I never said cheap tools make you a crappy carpenter.

I just don't see how one can be so proud to buy cheap crap from a country like China. 

Guys seem so proud of that.

If that is weighing on your mind and anyone feels they get offended, well suck it up. Life ain't all cotton candy and butterfly's.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lone is not a ****ty carpenter, there is pride in his stuff. that is why I can not figure out why he shows no pride in his blatant purchases of cheap, cost cutting, no pride in the workmanship, China tools from HF.












Damn! I just got a hankerin' for some Freedom Fries! :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lone is not a ****ty carpenter, there is pride in his stuff. that is why I can not figure out why he shows no pride in his blatant purchases of cheap, cost cutting, no pride in the workmanship, China tools from HF.


It's really not a mystery. You define value for your dollar differently than me. Nothing more, nothing less.

I have tools that were my grandfathers, as well as my fathers. My dad had 14 brothers and sisters. They grew up poor and my grandfather did the best he could with what he had.

My parents were poor, they did their best with what they had.

I divorced 9 years ago, with 2 children and when my debts were paid, I was literally flat broke at 36 years old. No home, a crew of 4 guys who depended on me and I was going down quick. got back on my feet on my own, no hand-outs.

I spend my dollars carefully, diligently, looking for not only value, but affordable value.

You want **** out in the open, there it is and I'll still walk tall and proud, regardless of the clueless people who judge me without knowing who I am.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I never said cheap tools make you a crappy carpenter.
> 
> If that is weighing on your mind and anyone feels they get offended, well suck it up. Life ain't all cotton candy and butterfly's.


That's exactly way I don't give 2 chits what people say about my ryobi impact guns.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> It's really not a mystery. You define value for your dollar differently than me. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> I have tools that were my grandfathers, as well as my fathers. My dad had 14 brothers and sisters. They grew up poor and my grandfather did the best he could with what he had.
> 
> ...


And that should make me feel what?

I know those HF tools wont make it to your grandkids.

I didn't have jack growing up.

I have 3 kids and an old lady that goes to school full time.

Maybe we should kick on a sad tune?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> And that should make me feel what?
> 
> I know those HF tools wont make it to your grandkids.
> 
> ...


I don;t want you sympathy and i don't care how it makes you feel. You asked and i replied. I have no complaints. I love my life. I'm just not sure why it matters to you.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Life ain't all cotton candy and butterfly's.


yes it is!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, who didnt see that coming. Anyways for the guys that buy there and like it good on ya, for the guys that dont oh well. To each their own, i for one love tools and if i had a HF near me im sure i would own something. But i also like my tools to last cause i am rather hard in them. So everyone can take a chill crack a beer and have a smile already


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Lone do you have the Kreg jig too? How do they compare? I have the Kreg my self so does the HF one have some different uses or applications. If it does I may have to get this one also.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Good lord, there is an even bigger picture.

I don't care about your life any ways but, thanks for the run down.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Splinter hands said:


> Lone do you have the Kreg jig too? How do they compare? I have the Kreg my self so does the HF one have some different uses or applications. If it does I may have to get this one also.


I never had or used the Kreg. I looked at both, used the HF model which belonged to someone else and was happy with the way it performed, so i picked it up for myself.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Warner, I think Gus just ripped you a new one. :w00t:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Warner, I think Gus just ripped you a new one. :w00t:


 Maybe a little. :laughing:

My intentions were bigger than that. 

I could start a new thread and call it "What opinions do you have that cut people short? " 

I may start it with; If someone is dressed in dirty clothes first thing in the morning, they take no pride in themselves so how could they take pride in their work?

I know that can't be true all the time but it is something that is in the way right off the bat. 

Where do we get these things from? How do we reshape them?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I dress in the same clothes for a few days at a time. Especially in the winter where I sweat very little or don't at all. I guess my work can never be up to par :sad:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I dress in the same clothes for a few days at a time. Especially in the winter where I sweat very little or don't at all. I guess my work can never be up to par :sad:


 Don't get me started. I could do a whole chapter on you. :laughing:

But your work speaks volumes.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like to read. Only one chapter? Some how I feel disappointed. :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I like to read. Only one chapter? Some how I feel disappointed. :laughing:


That's ok Leo. Just remember it's a L___O___N___G single chapter book. And the whole thing's about YOU! :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*I buy good tools...*


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Maybe a little. :laughing:
> 
> My intentions were bigger than that.
> 
> ...


Everyone is guilty of being judgmental...everyone. I'm no exception. First impressions are hard to overcome, but short-sightedness is the chain that binds us.


Perfect example.

A buddy of mine calls me a couple weeks ago to give him a hand assembling a balustrade in a retail store. Problem is, my belt and hand tools are locked in a box 15 miles in the wrong direction, so I put together a belt from my garage.

Brand new Husky nylon tool belt, new Stanley 25' tape, new speed square, my dads 30 year old Plumb 16 oz. claw hammer, new pencils.... you get the picture.:whistling

We get on site and the store-owner has the place outfitted with his own equipment. Digital scale Milwaukee mitersaw, Festool Kapex with dust collection and some other nice equipment.

My buddy introduces me to him, we small talk for a minute and get started. before I could even pull the trigger on the Kapex, the owner intervenes and say's "How about you use the other saw? I'm saving that one for the fine finish work.":blink:

Isn't a staircase and balustrade about as fine as it gets in a retail setting?:laughing:

I can't help but to think I was being judged on my tools, none of which were cheap, but almost all of which were fresh out of the wrappers.

It's cool though, the staircase looks awesome, (even though I used the inferior saw) I got a chance to work with metal balusters, ( not what I was going to use the Kapex on), the store owner has a new impression of me and I got to hang out with a good friend for the day.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I never judge a craftsman by the tools he owns,but am more interested in how well he can use them......As long as the results are good....I think that's all that matters.

I know of a few turners that,well......have all the high end machines but have some problems turning .......not knowing what tools to use, how to use them....etc..etc...etc.......

It's amazing what you can do with so little......
....http://m.wimp.com/chesspieces/



B,


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> I may start it with; If someone is dressed in dirty clothes first thing in the morning, they take no pride in themselves so how could they take pride in their work?


I just want to know if those clothes were manufactured in China.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I know a guy that bought a trim router from harbor freight and I was there the first time he turned it on. I'm sure it will finish the very small job he bought it for but, it sounded like it had bad bearings and I doubt it will have a very long life.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

J.C. said:


> I personally will never buy anything from harbor freight for a number of reasons. The number one reason would be that I find it important to support the US economy by buying US products whenever I can.


Buying from China doesn't impact us as greatly as people would think, and they do support the US economy.

Dock workers, truck drivers, trucks, mechanics to work on the trucks, distribution center employees, construction workers to build the retail store, maintenance, the retailers themselves, retail employees (the list goes on)...plus you pay local sales tax which supports your city and state....I think it is silly to say that you are not supporting this economy when you buy something from China. There are many US hands that touch a Chinese product before you buy it.

While I agree that there are many things our gov't needs to change in order to promote and encourage companies to stay here, I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Buying stuff made in China is not destroying us. You have everything all mixed up. The Gov't borrows the money. They are the reason we are in debt, not me buying a Chinese screw driver.

That being said, this thread is way off topic. Back to your regularly scheduled program!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I never judge a craftsman by the tools he owns,
> It's amazing what you can do with so little......
> ....http://m.wimp.com/chesspieces/
> B,


Unbelievable This guy dose with his feet things I could not do with my hands and a Fesktool :no: A true craftsman and one can tell by the smile on his face at the end he is happy with his product :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

best part was when angus got caught in the crossfire:clap:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't even know what to think of myself anymore. I own Festool gear, Fein gear _and_ crap from HF  That's it - I'm droppin it all off at Goodwill in the morning and go apprentice under Angus and his shiny new Imer rail saw :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gus-

I really don't care what you think my intentions were, nor how you think I am some how quick to pass judgment or close minded or what not.

I have just never seen some people that are so proud of their cheap China tools.
In reality, it makes no sense to me, at all.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gus-
> 
> I really don't care what you think my intentions were, nor how you think I am some how quick to pass judgment or close minded or what not.
> 
> ...


 My comments were not really directed at you, darcy. I thought my words were pretty clean in those regards. But, what ever. 

We are all in this thing together, you are on my team weather you like it or not. Sit back, take a breath and STFU. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't like team sports anyways.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Where's my paragraph Gus. You promised me that you would do a write up on me :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mbobbish734 said:


> How much is the pocket hole jig?


Pick it up with the 20% coupon for 50 bucks:thumbsup:

http://www.harborfreight.com/portable-pocket-hole-jig-kit-96264.html


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Where's the coupon:blink::blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

In China.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

angus242 said:


> In China.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

:blush:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah where is this mythical 20% off coupon?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cabdoctor said:


> Yeah where is this mythical 20% off coupon?


I'm thinkin it's a in store coupon so with no stores where I live I'm







ed :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cabdoctor said:


> Yeah where is this mythical 20% off coupon?


I have a store locally and they send out a mailer once a week with the coupon and a free item with purchase, the free item is usually a tape measure, bar clamp, LED flashlight or a pair of scissors.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Cabdoctor said:


> Yeah where is this mythical 20% off coupon?


This mythical coupon can frequently be found in an insert in the Sun paper, This Old House, The Family Handyman, & various other men's mags.

It is good in-store & online. For those that don't have a store nearby, feel free to search online.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Google "free harbor freight coupon". :whistling:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Google "free harbor freight coupon". :whistling:


Genius :thumbup:


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Holy smokes was this thread funny and lengthy! Who gives a crap where you got your tools?!

I have harbor freight tools. I got their multi tool and it works great. Even replaced the HF one w/ the Bosch for $159 cuz I was embarrassed to have a HF tool that I used so much n I think the $59 HF works at least as good . Also got one of their Pitsburgh low profile long frame floor jacks. $139 and the things freeking awesome!


----------



## BigPoppa (Apr 30, 2014)

loneframer said:


> I have a store locally and they send out a mailer once a week with the coupon and a free item with purchase, the free item is usually a tape measure, bar clamp, LED flashlight or a pair of scissors.


I have a ton of those damn flashlights, they used to give them out like candy with the weekly coupon. Batteries die I'd toss it and open another one. 

We buy all sorts of consumables from them like grinder discs and wheels, pencils, gloves, ears, face shields, hammers, tarps, air line fittings, air lines, trailer parts, dolleys, drywall carts, baker scaffold, tool boxes, small parts organizers, drill bits are huge savings compared to eating a $45 Greenlee bit, paint strainers, wire brushes, some hand tools, two wheel movers, guages, and I'm sure much more that I am not thinking of.

That being said let me also say that I would not purchase anything powered from them. I snapped the chuck off of a 1/2" right angle drill the first hole out of the box. First and last time I tried power tools from HF. My Milwaukee would put me through a wall before I snapped anything off of it.

They have other stuff thats a bargain too. I bought the spotting scope for half what Gander, Dick's or Cabela's wanted and I use it every time I'm at the range with no issues. Grams wanted thier 6 ft garden windmill which has been out by the pool for something like 6 years now with only one $4 bearing change.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Harbor freight used to have Goodyear red rubber air hoses. Not sure why they dropped those as I'm sure they were a good seller.

Lets see, in HF tools I have.

Several 12 ga extension cords - the 25 footers are great the longer ones kink easily.
Impact sockets - work great, haven't managed to break one yet.
1/2" drive SAE socket set - ratchet is crap breaker bar and sockets work well enough.
Several 500W halogen lights - work good but seem to heat up really fast.
23 ga pinner - probably drove 5K pins so far, no problems yet and 1/4 the cost of a "good" pinner.
Couple pry bars - soft steel and bend easily would not buy again
Tried one of their cheap circular saws for abrasive blade duty and it was garbage.

I think that's about it.

HF has some diamonds in the rough if you can sort through all the garbage.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I have their pony threader that I lend out instead of my ridgid pony. 

Works good, dies have lasted a few hundred threads so far.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I got this bad boy. When Makita introduces the cordless hamburger press, I'll ditch this one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I got this thing not so long ago. It got better reviews than almost every other jack I looked at.
So far it's worked great.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I got this thing not so long ago. It got better reviews than almost every other jack I looked at.
> So far it's worked great.


My brother had one he uses at his automotive shop. No problems.


----------



## BigPoppa (Apr 30, 2014)

We have one of thier jacks too. Its the steel one not the aluminum but I've used it to pick up fully loaded trucks for years without even one bad seal. Same with the jackstands.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> My brother had one he uses at his automotive shop. No problems.


mine prob get used 3-4 times a year max so it should last ok.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's the problem. They are not nearly as efficient or easy on your hands and arms.


Agreed; that goes for HF stuff in general. But if you only need that particular tool once every couple of blue moons, it can be difficult to justify throwing 2-3 times the price at a better one.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought a torque wrench there once when I was poor and needed one. I never completely trusted it, but I tested it at the local tire shop recently on one of their torque-o-meter thingys and it was dead nuts on. Go figure. 

Now I need to grind off the "Pittsburgh" logo off the case so my other tools don't make fun of it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The only ones that have been worth a crap for me have been the pitsborough ones. Everything else has been pile of ****. 

You know what the tarps have been great though


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed; that goes for HF stuff in general. But if you only need that particular tool once every couple of blue moons, it can be difficult to justify throwing 2-3 times the price at a better one.


I'm more responding to those that say they can't kill it. That would mean they are using and abusing it. And at the same time not using an efficient tool and one that is tearing up their body. Once you use a real multi tool it's worth the extra $100.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a grey Goodyear air hose I got from there. It has been great. The fittings always suck so I swap them out.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> brought a 4'' angle grinder,i was trying to change the blade and the pin that locks it broke,it was still under warranty and could have brought it back i suppose but i smashed it on the sidewalk instead..i did feel a little better after..:whistling


We don't have HF here, but we have several similar brands. Mastercraft would be one. Their 4 1/2 inch angle grinders are actually pretty nice. They just can't handle a huge amount of grinding at once (not an issue for me)

I used a king canada grinder once (cheap) and I think it lasted about 20 minutes. The pin that locks it broke....but slipped in and stopped the blade.....while it was on. Smoke like you wouldn't believe.
I returned what was left after I dropped it.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You know what the tarps have been great though


 I find that I destroy expensive tarps at the same rate as cheap ones, so HF is good for those too.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had a quick welding repair to do Friday. Get there prep everything,forgot my helmet. Luckily hf was 2 min away. For 50$ it worked pretty good.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm more responding to those that say they can't kill it. That would mean they are using and abusing it. And at the same time not using an efficient tool and one that is tearing up their body. Once you use a real multi tool it's worth the extra $100.


I've killed every brand of tool there is to kill in 25 years. Hilti, Bosch, Milwaukee, ryobi, dewalt, harbor freight, I've killed them all. I could write all day about this one out doing that one or whatever. 
And I've had real multi tools. Got the Rockwell when I first heard of it. I liked the tool but it was stolen after a year. Replaced it with dremel. POS. burned up in 7 months. Got harbor freight and it doesn't bother my hands at all. But its lasted 3+ years.
and, I'm going to kill it. Like every other tool til I retire and sell the remainder.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I've killed every brand of tool there is to kill in 25 years. Hilti, Bosch, Milwaukee, ryobi, dewalt, harbor freight, I've killed them all. I could write all day about this one out doing that one or whatever.
> And I've had real multi tools. Got the Rockwell when I first heard of it. I liked the tool but it was stolen after a year. Replaced it with dremel. POS. burned up in 7 months. Got harbor freight and it doesn't bother my hands at all. But its lasted 3+ years.
> and, I'm going to kill it. Like every other tool til I retire and sell the remainder.


I am not debating whether or not a good one can be killed, just that there is a reason there are throw aways and there are more expensive ones. For one the speed in which it works. No way does a HF cut as smooth or nice as a Bosch, Fein or Festool. The vibration is greatly reduced in a good model.

My carpenter had a Dremel. It was a POS. He burned it out and had to finish the cut with my Bosch. He couldn't stop talking about how it felt and how fast it cut compared to his Dremel.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I've killed every brand of tool there is to kill in 25 years. Hilti, Bosch, Milwaukee, ryobi, dewalt, harbor freight, I've killed them all. I could write all day about this one out doing that one or whatever.
> And I've had real multi tools. Got the Rockwell when I first heard of it. I liked the tool but it was stolen after a year. Replaced it with dremel. POS. burned up in 7 months. Got harbor freight and it doesn't bother my hands at all. But its lasted 3+ years.
> and, I'm going to kill it. Like every other tool til I retire and sell the remainder.


yea..you're the only one tough on tools..


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Mort said:


> I bought a torque wrench there once when I was poor and needed one. I never completely trusted it, but I tested it at the local tire shop recently on one of their torque-o-meter thingys and it was dead nuts on. Go figure.
> 
> Now I need to grind off the "Pittsburgh" logo off the case so my other tools don't make fun of it.


A car magazine gave a high rating for those torque wrenches.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a select few HF tools... there canvas riggers bags are awesome. I have several of the small Voyager bags for misc tools that I've gotten used or without cases.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Tom Struble said:


> yea..you're the only one tough on tools..


:blink:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

24" adjustable wrench that I use about twice a year. I think I paid $20 and the comparable Crescent brand was over $100. That being said if it was a daily use tool I would have bought the Crescent just because. 

Their halogen work lights are pretty good for the money, I'm not convinced anyone actually makes a good one. :laughing:


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised as to how good this pocket hole jig is .


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Drop cloths.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Drop cloths, free tarps, wide scoop dust pan, dust brushes, nitrile gloves, 23g pin nailer, 18g narrow crown staple gun, rubber mallet, rubber chock block, anti-fatigue mats ( I have about 2 dozen), magnetic parts dish ( have about half dozen all free). 

I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> A buddy of mine has one and he loves it. It does tear into stuff.
> 
> My hand tingles for an hour after using it.



Try cutting wood with it instead of using it on your hands.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

illbuildit.dd said:


> :blink:


just your previous post hinted that you are so tough on tools that even the brand name tools let you down,while i agree things break imo your better off with one of the majors in general..no offence meant:thumbsup:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm more responding to those that say they can't kill it. That would mean they are using and abusing it. And at the same time not using an efficient tool and one that is tearing up their body. Once you use a real multi tool it's worth the extra $100.


Picked up a new cordless Bosch multi tool last week. It's equally as hard on om hands asany I've used.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a lot of their moving blankets, they also have ones that I like that are fairy small.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Picked up a new cordless Bosch multi tool last week. It's equally as hard on om hands asany I've used.


Try using a sharp blade and less pressure ...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Once you realize letting the tool do the work, you find blades last a lot longer as well.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I do all those things. I knew that stuff over twenty years ago. Been preaching it for years.especially today about the sds. Only point I was making is that they feel the same


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I bought the 18v circular saw and sawzall awhile back I had no use for it but it was like 60 bucks for the pair. The batteries suck so so so bad literally 5 minutes of run time but the circ saw has comparable power to my dewalt 20v and the sawzall works great for 9 seconds. If they sold a legit battery they would be decant. Other than that I have many hammers bars squares ratchets and a giant pos planer.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I've bought alot of work gloves there. Stock up when I do and buy several packs to keep in the vehicles.

-


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Clamps. Lots of clamps.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

TBFGhost said:


> Ok, well maybe not Enjoy, but are great tools. We all know HF sells Junk, but not all of it is. I have a few items I really like.
> 
> The 23 awg Pin nailer. I have owned four. One of four died after 15 or 20k pins. I really enjoy these newer Red/Silver ones. Never leaves a pin proud in any hard/soft wood, MDF etc.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/23-gauge-air-pin-nailer-68022.html


I personally love that this gun has absolutely no safety on it. Just touch the trigger and it will shoot, lol. Not too dangerous, but I'd hate to get one in my knee.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

porter cable doesn't have one either,just a second small trigger that you just hold


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Two triggers at least provides a form of safety. For $20, I don't really care, well until I or someone else causes injury.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like the fact that you really don't even have to make contact and pin light moulding corners


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Actually glad I read that about the pin nailers. For the price, sounds like I need to pick one up.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I make semi informed, low risk purchases from HF.

Moving blankets

Impact socket set 37 PC

Cheap step bits perform surprisingly well

6 and 12" bar clamps. Quick inspection when you buy to make sure you get the good ones. Navy ones have been better than black/grey.

18 Brad and 23 pin

Racheting wrenches

Many more. I would buy a drill press welder miter saw etc. Nothing where chit it critical. 

Harbor freight has some gems for smart shoppers, but once good items can become crap BC they switch manufacturer for a cheaper one or general poor quality Chinese low cost goods QC Dept.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

If it's got a power cord, battery, or moving parts, don't buy it at HF...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Many of us had made needed quick purchases of power tools and they have lasted well beyond their expected life.

I've still got a roofing gun from them that works like a champ. It's no Synco but does the job.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a 35 dollar recip saw and it even came with a spare set of brushes.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I bought a 35 dollar recip saw and it even came with a spare set of brushes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have one of those, but it cost $25 on sale (I think they're on sale again). I also had two 3/8" VSR drills - the cheapest one they had. Orange. I used them for about a year, and decided to see what it would take to kill one. Hooked it up to a paddle style mud mixer and mixed a bucket of mud - that did it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I have one of those, but it cost $25 on sale (I think they're on sale again). I also had two 3/8" VSR drills - the cheapest one they had. Orange. I used them for about a year, and decided to see what it would take to kill one. Hooked it up to a paddle style mud mixer and mixed a bucket of mud - that did it.


In Canada we don't have HF, but we have Power Fist, that's my means of comparison. Same Chinese stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> If it's got a power cord, battery, or moving parts, don't buy it at HF...


I'd watch out for battery operated - there is no such thing as a cheap good lithium battery pack.

I also find it unlikely that precision tools which require precision manufacturing are going to be consistent.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

hdavis said:


> I'd watch out for battery operated - there is no such thing as a cheap good lithium battery pack.
> 
> I also find it unlikely that precision tools which require precision manufacturing are going to be consistent.


Yeah, I can't see buying their metal lathe, and I question their torque wrenches.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> In Canada we don't have HF, but we have Power Fist, that's my means of comparison. Same Chinese stuff.




Power Fist sells tools? Not at all what I thought I'd find in that store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Picked up a new cordless Bosch multi tool last week. It's equally as hard on om hands asany I've used.


The Bosch 12v cordless? It's a POS and hardly qualifies as a real OMT, try again. Go pick up the Bosch corded model, or any for that matter and get back to me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I do all those things. I knew that stuff over twenty years ago. Been preaching it for years.especially today about the sds. Only point I was making is that they feel the same


You are comparing a cordless to a corded. HF doesn't make a cordless. I have tried them all. The Dremel is the worst. My carpenter has one and won't get rid of the dang thing. Every time I use it and go back to mine it's like night and day on vibration.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I'd watch out for battery operated - there is no such thing as a cheap good lithium battery pack.
> 
> I also find it unlikely that precision tools which require precision manufacturing are going to be consistent.


I bought a digital micrometer there 6 years ago and it's still dead on.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I bought a digital micrometer there 6 years ago and it's still dead on.


You sure it's not a caliper?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I bought a digital micrometer there 6 years ago and it's still dead on.


I was thinking more of their 12" dual bevel miter saws or milling machine or something like that.

I consider a .001" micrometer a measuring instrument, but a .0001 or better is a precision measuring instrument. I'm not set up to check it for accuracy.


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

jrp458 said:


> Yeah, I can't see buying their metal lathe, and I question their torque wrenches.




I have one of their 1/2" torque wrenches, I tested it and it's dead on.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Rotary hammer update!! 
Lasted two jobs. First job it chipped a lot of concrete and removed 300sf of tile and thinset. Second job it made us a good size hole in 5inches of concrete. I'll get something else next time. (Yes I kept it lubricated)


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

m1911 said:


> You sure it's not a caliper?


It's called a digital micrometer caliper. So it's both. I call or a micrometer.

mi·crom·e·ter1
ˌmīˈkrämədər/
noun
a gauge that measures small distances or thicknesses between its two faces, one of which can be moved away from or toward the other by turning a screw with a fine thread.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Carrera-P...87453689&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=99394724409&veh=sem


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are comparing a cordless to a corded. HF doesn't make a cordless. I have tried them all. The Dremel is the worst. My carpenter has one and won't get rid of the dang thing. Every time I use it and go back to mine it's like night and day on vibration.


I certainly agree dremel is the worst. It was my first many years ago. 
I also have the 100 dollar Rockwell and the PC that has the easy load. They just all feel the same to me. I'll definitely say my dewalt OS's are easier on my hands than others.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The Bosch 12v cordless? It's a POS and hardly qualifies as a real OMT, try again. Go pick up the Bosch corded model, or any for that matter and get back to me.


I have one of these, but there is a little cam that broke when too much pressure was applied. It is a little plastic washer essentially, but costs like 40 bucks. This thing was basically a shim cutter and nothing else.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> I certainly agree dremel is the worst. It was my first many years ago.
> I also have the 100 dollar Rockwell and the PC that has the easy load. They just all feel the same to me. I'll definitely say my dewalt OS's are easier on my hands than others.


I have the 3amp Bosch it was $199. Fantastic to use.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have the 3amp Bosch it was $199. Fantastic to use.


You may have talked me into it since I use em on a daily basis almost


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Warren said:


> I have one of these, but there is a little cam that broke when too much pressure was applied. It is a little plastic washer essentially, but costs like 40 bucks. This thing was basically a shim cutter and nothing else.


I got one to product test from Bosch before they hit the market in the US. It was a pretty handy device for a quick buzz. I haven't used it in years.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Mort said:


> I have one of their 1/2" torque wrenches, I tested it and it's dead on.


Fair enough. I do have the 3/8 version from when it was on sale for $10, I've never actually tested it, but I've never used it on anything super critical.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jrp458 said:


> Fair enough. I do have the 3/8 version from when it was on sale for $10, I've never actually tested it, but I've never used it on anything super critical.


Their torque wrenches and Pittsburgh *Pro* hand tools are made In Taiwan and actually not too bad...


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

23 gauge pinner. 20 bucks. can't beat it


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

For me the list is long. Some are junk, some are so/so, & some are hard to beat. Basically, I tend to stay away from anything with brushes & gears. The motors are mostly ok, but the hardness of the gears is a problem. I bought a 4" angle grinder that the gears stripped on the 1st use. I've got a B&D grinder that's 22+ years old, & still runs great. For some reason, air powered tools seem to be ok.

Best...digi calipers. I've bought about 10 of these. They tend to walk off.
at $10 ea, they are hard to fault. I can't detect a problem with their 
accuracy.
3 - #1,000 Scissor carts have been in use for about 10 years. 2/3 still in use....well worth the money.

Their 1/2" air impact ( red ones, $79 on sale ) are absolutely top notch. They have bad ass torque! I've bought two, with the 1st one walking.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

m1911 said:


> Their torque wrenches and Pittsburgh *Pro* hand tools are made In Taiwan and actually not too bad...


Good to know.

I have one of their cheap angle grinders from when they were on sale for $10, thats still going strong, just a little underpowered.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I have one of the $90 rotary hammers. Great tool. Especially nice for removing tile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

jrp458 said:


> Good to know.
> 
> I have one of their cheap angle grinders from when they were on sale for $10, thats still going strong, just a little underpowered.


Ive had one of their grinders for close to ten years and still works like new


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i had one..used it once and tried to change the blade and the arbor lock broke..smashed it the rest of the way on the sidewalk..


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Tom Struble said:


> i had one..used it once and tried to change the blade and the arbor lock broke..smashed it the rest of the way on the sidewalk..


The exact same thing happened to me with a brand new PC. Went back and got a makita


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i went with the bosch slim:thumbsup:


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Ive had one of their grinders for close to ten years and still works like new


I actually wouldn't mind having a few of them in the garage to keep different disks on, to make changing them less frequent for the little hobby welding that I do.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

WBCarpentry said:


> I have one of the $90 rotary hammers. Great tool. Especially nice for removing tile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does work great, but mine stopped working on the second jowit was on


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Ive had one of their grinders for close to ten years and still works like new


You bought it ten years ago, sharpened your lawnmower blade once, and put it away for ten years...sounds about right...:laughing:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive been using their $15 HVLP lately. Its not too shabby.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Anybody have one of their "little giant" style ladders? Thinking about grabbing one or 2.


----------



## heavy (Mar 1, 2019)

AGullion said:


> I was pleasantly surprised as to how good this pocket hole jig is .


Same here.

$65 pocket hole jig compared to $100 Kreg. Easy to use, works great.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

My best harbor freight story... I was using a Johnson speed square to cut rafters and another guy was using a HF speed square and we each cut half of them a piece. When we got to the ones that he cut, I went a little nuts because the angle was off and I blamed him. Nope. The HF square was off by a degree.


----------

